# I've found lightroom



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

As in the title, I've found lightroom and love it's ease of use.
I've only had a quick play with an old photo but changed this

*FROM*










*TO*










Off to play some more.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lightroom is lovely.

Try the spot heal tool. It is awesome too.

Batch edits, borders, set it to run and go make a cuppa :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Lightroom










Vs, HDR










I'm enjoying this software, off out with the camera.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It straightens horizons too :thumb:


----------



## Happy (Aug 16, 2010)

i tried to use lightroom.....never got my head round it :S


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Great photo's.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> It straightens horizons too :thumb:


Yep, I found that tool but was chooping into the bootom of the car a bit to straighten this one, couple of things I want to try with this which will involve taking pics in a slightly different manner


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey, it's your photo dude.

I'm just pulling your leg a little bit.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

It's superb, some great tutorials online for it by Julianne kost, Google Adobe tv


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Lightroom is for those who don't want to learn *exactly* which button does what... and I'd argue for that over LR any day, as it means when you do graduate to LR, you truly understand what you're doing and are not just hitting "auto" and using others' presets....which it's way too easy to do. 

Bret


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

how does it compare to photoshop? ive heard good things but when i tried it i couldnt get on with it.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I've not used photoshop buthave used gimp, I find this easier to use with the sliders

Not used any of the pre-sets or autos just played around with it and find which slider does what. The 2 pics I've posted have been altered quite harshly but I feel this is a tool I could also use for slight tweeks to just lift contrast and liven up colours a little.


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

fair if youve not used photoshop as gimp doesnt read raw, but when i open a raw image with ps, i get a nice little pop up interface which allows me to adjust contrast, clarity, exposure etc... which is probably why i thought it was pointless tbh


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I bought lightroom 3 the other week after a 30 day trial - checkout http://www.presetsheaven.com/

I will probably move to Photoshop at some point but at the moment I can not justify the cost.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ufraw reads RAW, though, which is what i use - and it has batch functionality 

I understand that lightroom is easier to use (I had it for a while on the work mac) and at least to begin to understand - fine. But if you really want to deeply "get" the relationships between histograms, the buttons and their functions, then a layer of automation or pretty UI *can* get in the way.

Bret


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

you could download it for free eddieb


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

ocatoro said:


> you could download it for free eddieb


I said that lol 

I have PS CS5 and LR3 and i use both for different things. I mainly use LR3 for batch editing when doing timelapses as you can whack 500 shots in there and crop, do whatever to them all in one go with out having to run batch processes etc. Its dead easy and really user friendly. I use PS5 for cloning and other stuff but am often flumoxed by it. Layers are the one thing that have me biting my hand the most lol PS5 is great for filters such as the Niksoft stuff and Fractalius..

Phil


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Use LR3 for RAW adjustments but not as much as I would like - also use CS5 for the same thing but still learning CS5 as way to much on it to get my head round.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Indeedy I've very kindly been offered PS - but decided to buy LR3.

And LR3 really suits me at the moment with the presets and plugins that you can get.

Here some plugins to try:

http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/index.php

I'm going to give the HDR one a shot to see what it's like... suspect it won't be as flexible as the more expensive products.



GIZTO29 said:


> I said that lol
> 
> I have PS CS5 and LR3 and i use both for different things. I mainly use LR3 for batch editing when doing timelapses as you can whack 500 shots in there and crop, do whatever to them all in one go with out having to run batch processes etc. Its dead easy and really user friendly. I use PS5 for cloning and other stuff but am often flumoxed by it. Layers are the one thing that have me biting my hand the most lol PS5 is great for filters such as the Niksoft stuff and Fractalius..
> 
> Phil


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> Indeedy I've very kindly been offered PS - but decided to buy LR3.
> 
> And LR3 really suits me at the moment with the presets and plugins that you can get.
> 
> ...


I'll check them out Eddie. I remember the first few times i opened LR3... i didnt have a clue and turned it off in disgust lol

Phil


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

i had cs5 on my pc.. but it died so i bought an old power mac g4... so i was told don't even try run cs5... so i put cs4 on it and it runs peachy  i guess its the same when changing anything, its difficult to work out how to do things, i started using photoshop cs5 after using gimp for a couple years on my linux laptop... cs5 was like whoah what theeee feck! wouldn't be without good old potatoshop now though


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

LR3 is also an excellent cataloguing software tool to manage your ever growing collection of photos. 

I now keyword and use import presets, upload to flikr, add watermarks and signatures in a much more structured, quicker and simpler manner 

The editing options are 90% of what PS give you, difference in my eye being the lack of layers but LR allows you to edit in another programme such as Elements or CS5. 

It took me a little while to get used to but with the cataloguing and (in my mind) sufficient editing tools it wins hands down.


----------

